# Ranking of Pakistani Medical Schools



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I know there isn't an offical ranking of the best med schools in pak, but what, in your INFORMED and KNOWLEDGEABLE opinion (like, have solid reasons for your choices) are the top 5 medical schools in pak, public and private?
Im most interested in factors such as quality of education(most important), faculty, campus facilities, etc.

Also, i was wondering, is the quality of education better in government (public) schools, or private? 
I've read form other threads that private colleges have much better facilities and such, and also have a more experienced, successful, and better faculty...does this overall make their quality of education superior to that of government colleges?

thanks!


----------



## Arshman1995 (Mar 10, 2012)

Here's what I think...
1. Aga Khan: It's been ranked first by HEC. It has the best faculty and facilities. Their curriculum is modern and up to date and pretty much everyone from there gets the 99th percentile in USMLE's. It's also extremely expensive compared to the others which is, you know, fair enough.
2. KE/Dow: They aren't much compared to AKU but considering they have government hospitals attached to them the clinical experience is really great. They have a really huge alumni base who will always help you and considering their high merit, only really good students can get in so naturally they do well after MBBS as well.
3. AIMC/PMC/RMC/NMC I know a lot of people will disagree with me on this one but they are all pretty much the same. The all manage to simultaneously produce great world class physicians and not very good ones as well depending on the student. Thing is, they all have huge government hospitals, great number of patients. You'll probably have more experience with diseases there than any foreign student and I personally know people from AIMC and PMC who are great doctors in Northern America so at the end of the day it all comes down to the students themselves.
I'm sure Shifa gets in there somewhere above but i just can't decide where to put it.
Also, I've only just taken the MCAT so I don't really know that much about medical schools.  So apologies for any error.


----------



## Arshman1995 (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't actually know this so don't take my word for it but i don't think private colleges have a more experienced faculty at all. They'll probably pay more attention to you and help you out and stuff. Actually scratch that, I know a guy from Shifa who says some of the teachers don't care about their students at all. But generally teachers are probably more attentive in private colleges.
All in all, I think, except for Aga Khan and maybe in after a bunch of years Shifa, government institutes churn out much better doctors than the private ones, much of which has to do with the fact that they have bigger hospitals catering to a large number of people from every sort of background so you get much mire hands on experience and they also happen to be way older than the private ones.


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

thanks for your thoughts!

im mainly applying for government colleges, with aimc and fatima jinnah being my top two choices (i can only attend in lahore, and i dont think il get into KE). but im very concerned about the quality of education, as i plan to come back to the us and want to have a good education. I got it lucky, as my dad did all the application process for me, but he didnt apply to private schools, as he thought governmanet were better.

so i guess im just trying to gauge and reassure myself whether public is better, or private.

anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

The largest components in the equation that determine how great of a physician you'll become is yourself and your own efforts. 

If you go to either AIMC or Fatimah Jinnah you will be fine. In fact, I would say that besides AKU at the very top, the real ranking gets very crowded and hard to determine. If you were to do an overall ranking, it would be almost useless as one college will excel in one area and be deficient in another whereas another will be the opposite.

Private colleges will give you much nicer facilities, a more international student body (such as at Shifa and others), and examination methods which are more in line with the Western exam system. However, they will be deficient in the sheer number of patient encounters you have, the decades strong alumni base willing to assist you when you go abroad, and the cost of tuition.

Some private colleges such as Shifa are establishing a larger foreign alumni base now but it is still very small compared to the long established government colleges. And some public colleges are trying to switch more to a Western based USMLE-compatible examination system but they are far behind the private colleges. So there is no real easy ranking.

Every decision in life is a trade-off and choosing the medical college you go to is no different. Since you have only applied to government colleges at this point, my best advice to you is not to worry about private colleges and just try to decide between the ones you have applied to. 

If you work hard, approach the next five years with an open mind, and stay focused on the goal of practicing abroad once you do graduate, all these other things will not make a huge difference.

You will do fine but good luck anyways!


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

Your right, it all depends on the student him/herself, and the amount of effort and hard work they put in! you said soem great points to think about! thank you guys for your answers!


----------



## Majh (Apr 1, 2012)

Rehan said:


> *Private colleges will give you much nicer facilities*, a more international student body (such as at Shifa and others), and *examination methods which are more in line with the Western exam system*. However, they will be deficient in the sheer number of patient encounters you have, the decades strong alumni base willing to assist you when you go abroad, and the cost of tuition.


Really? I always thought that private medical colleges also give the UHS test (In Punjab I mean). I mean, I thought they still get their degree from UHS so they give the tests that UHS sets. Not sure though. Also, how could they have nicer facilities if they have smaller hospitals and less funds than public colleges? :/ Confused.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Majh said:


> Really? I always thought that private medical colleges also give the UHS test (In Punjab I mean). I mean, I thought they still get their degree from UHS so they give the tests that UHS sets. Not sure though. Also, how could they have nicer facilities if they have smaller hospitals and less funds than public colleges? :/ Confused.


Sorry for the confusion. I was referring to private medical colleges that are not part of UHS, such as Shifa or DIMC. You're right though that those private colleges that are a part of UHS will be following the same examination system as public colleges.

As far as better facilities are concerned, a private college can have better facilities without having the same access to patients. A lot of the private colleges have better equipped classrooms (video projector screens and whiteboards versus non-video projectors and chalkboards), more recent teaching material, and better equipped labs for practicals than government colleges. They teach using PowerPoint presentations and then make those presentations readily available for students to download and take home to study from rather than requiring them to go print out the notes and have photocopies made. Libraries often provide online subscription access to the latest medical journals as well as having more updated collections of textbooks. Private colleges pay for all this with their higher fees. They don't have public funding but they are anything but poor.

Government colleges do provide more patient access to students but they generally have more dated facilities.


----------



## badra100 (Dec 27, 2013)

Mostly Pakistani medical schools and colleges have nice study for the student. And the result is also better in institutes. So, these medical schools are on top of the ranking in the world like.

- - - Updated - - -

all pakistani scholls are here. http://study.result.pk/institutes/schools-pakistan/


----------



## rehmanzu (Oct 19, 2013)

Ranking of Pakistan Universities provided by HEC:


Medical




 No​ Institute​ Teaching Quality​ QA Criteria​ Research​ Total Score​ 1​ Aga Khan University, Karachi
 33.73​ 10​ 18.96​ 63​ 2​ University of Health Sciences, Lahore
 13.12​ 8​ 25.32​ 46​ 3​ Dow University of Health Sciences, Karachi
 11.53​ 18​ 4.40​ 34​ 4​ Isra University, Hyderabad
 11.91​ 13​ 5.41​ 30​ 5​ Zia-ud-Din University, Karachi
 13.50​ 10​ 3.80​ 27​ ​ Khyber Medical University, Peshawar
 12.30​ 10​ 4.97​ 27​ 6​ King Edward Medical University, Lahore
 9.60​ 9​ 7.17​ 26​ 7​ Baqai Medical University, Karachi
 18.56​ 4​ 2.33​ 25​ 8​ Liaquat University of Medical & Health Sciences, Jamshoro
 7.22​ 13​ 4.04​ 24​ 9​ Gandhara University, Peshawar
 11.24​ 11​ 0.27​ 23​ 

- - - Updated - - -

The above info can be found at:

http://www.hec.gov.pk/InsideHEC/Divisions/QALI/Others/RankingofUniversities/Pages/CategoryWise.aspx


----------



## Dynamo (Sep 27, 2013)

Rehan said:


> Sorry for the confusion. I was referring to private medical colleges that are not part of UHS, such as Shifa or DIMC. You're right though that those private colleges that are a part of UHS will be following the same examination system as public colleges.
> 
> As far as better facilities are concerned, a private college can have better facilities without having the same access to patients. A lot of the private colleges have better equipped classrooms (video projector screens and whiteboards versus non-video projectors and chalkboards), more recent teaching material, and better equipped labs for practicals than government colleges. They teach using PowerPoint presentations and then make those presentations readily available for students to download and take home to study from rather than requiring them to go print out the notes and have photocopies made. Libraries often provide online subscription access to the latest medical journals as well as having more updated collections of textbooks. Private colleges pay for all this with their higher fees. They don't have public funding but they are anything but poor.
> 
> Government colleges do provide more patient access to students but they generally have more dated facilities.


Um, well here at KEMU, which is a public institute, we do get video projector screens and powerpoint presentations. We also get to download them from our Official class groups. So part of what you said above doesn't fit us .

Also, we do have an online library where we can access quite a lot of med stuff. We also get to study from books that are taught in most curricula.

Also while there is a slight problem with teacher-student interaction, I think it is sufficient--at KE at least--to let the students know what they want to, and get a little bit independent besides.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Personally, after seeing 2 government owned colleges being closed down this year, I feel like the public-private educational divide was a facade. Whereas KEMU, AIMC etc are obviously prestigious colleges, AKU, CMH, Shifa and a few other private colleges are also making a mark in Pakistan. The main difference left now, I believe, is fee's and to some extent clinical exposure. Both sides have good and bad points, its up to you to choose which you take. Good luck


----------

